# Clothes



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi

Just to let you al know if you are new in the area

We have found that Caldas Da Rahnia near Sao Martinho Do Porto on the Silvercoast has some excellent bargains at the moment. Clothes on sale from 2 Euros. What a bargain!!!!!


----------

